# Opinions on the best vivarium moss?



## DARTGUY41

I have some riccia, carpet, java, and sphagnum. I was just wondering if there are any others that aren't so picky about where they grow? My riccia is actually spreading very slow, but I think that it is due to low light.


----------



## Roots

I have a tropical moss I'm culturing right now that grows pretty quickly in viv conditions. I have no idea what it's name is, I plan on sharing, trading in the future

Here are some recent pic's.


----------



## james67

warning, shameless self promotion below;

check out the plants classifieds. im offering LARGE portions of viv suitable low growing tropical moss right now. its the same moss i use with great success in all my vivs, and have for years.

james


----------



## DARTGUY41

That stuff looks awesome!!! Let me know when you get some extra going!



Roots said:


> I have a tropical moss I'm culturing right now that grows pretty quickly in viv conditions. I have no idea what it's name is, I plan on sharing, trading in the future
> 
> Here are some recent pic's.


----------



## Dizzle21

thats some awesome lookin moss Roots, share the wealth!


----------



## aliciaface

Roots said:


> I have a tropical moss I'm culturing right now that grows pretty quickly in viv conditions. I have no idea what it's name is, I plan on sharing, trading in the future
> 
> 
> I would love some of this if you know the name or plan to sell..


----------



## Neontra

Roots said:


> I have a tropical moss I'm culturing right now that grows pretty quickly in viv conditions. I have no idea what it's name is, I plan on sharing, trading in the future
> 
> Here are some recent pic's.


Roots, FTS please?


----------



## Dane

DARTGUY41 said:


> I have some riccia, carpet, java, and sphagnum. I was just wondering if there are any others that aren't so picky about where they grow? My riccia is actually spreading very slow, but I think that it is due to low light.


The only moss that I use personally is the imported Hawaiian stuff that BJ carries. It won't grow submerged, but with good humidity and light, it will cover anything in a short period.


----------



## DARTGUY41

I'm going to have to check it out. I need more moss badddd!


----------



## Ed

The best vivarium moss is the one that grows under your conditions. I tend to have a lot of mosses start spontaneously on thier own because I use strong lights on my tanks. 

If you want to grow a moss that does well under vivarium conditions take a 50/50 mixture of peat and silica play sand, wet it, place it into a pot and keep it damp,in bright light and high humidity. In several months the pot will fill with a tight green moss. This moss tends to do well in terrariums but it can grow vigerously enough that it can overrun small plants. 

Ed


----------



## DARTGUY41

Ed said:


> The best vivarium moss is the one that grows under your conditions. I tend to have a lot of mosses start spontaneously on thier own because I use strong lights on my tanks.
> 
> If you want to grow a moss that does well under vivarium conditions take a 50/50 mixture of peat and silica play sand, wet it, place it into a pot and keep it damp,in bright light and high humidity. In several months the pot will fill with a tight green moss. This moss tends to do well in terrariums but it can grow vigerously enough that it can overrun small plants.
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed! I'll give that a try. I have an obsession for that bright green mossy look. I was pleased with the terrestrial phase java at first and my riccia is spreading a little better now.


----------



## RNKot

*Christmas Moss* - Vesicularia montagnei, look the best for me


















*Wiror moss* - Fontinalis sp. 'japan'


















*Stringy moss* - Taxiphyllum sp (Leptodictym riparium  ) gives a really small intensive carpet.









I have no idea what moss exactly is growing here, think Christmas Moss overwhelmed them all


----------



## frogfreak

Lovin the Christmas moss!

Me, I buy Orchids that have lots of moss at the base. Plant them and in no time they will spread.


----------



## aj2barber

Can anyone direct me to where I can buy some lower growing moss? I see a lot of talk about "low growing tropical moss" on here and other places around the web, but can never locate any for sale. Nobody seems to be able to ID it. Thank you!


----------



## Sammie

I second what Ed said, the mosses from peat and tree fern panels are my favorites.


----------



## Ed

aj2barber said:


> Can anyone direct me to where I can buy some lower growing moss? I see a lot of talk about "low growing tropical moss" on here and other places around the web, but can never locate any for sale. Nobody seems to be able to ID it. Thank you!


A lot of the ones shown in this thread are available for use in underwater applications particularly show Amano style tanks and shrimp tanks. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## aj2barber

Ed said:


> A lot of the ones shown in this thread are available for use in underwater applications particularly show Amano style tanks and shrimp tanks.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


Thank you, I was under that impression, just didn't know if there were any terrestrial species available that I was missing. I have NEHERP moss growing pretty well, just grows a little higher than desirable in some places (keeping light and humidity in mind).


----------



## dysphoria

Ed said:


> A lot of the ones shown in this thread are available for use in underwater applications particularly show Amano style tanks and shrimp tanks.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed



Ed knows what's up - a majority of the mosses used for freshwater planted aquariums will grow well in high humidity environments. In fact, a lot of varieties are sold now in tissue cultures(also called In Vitro) which would be ideal for use in vivariums, as they are already adapted to emersed growth, and have never been in contact with aquarium water which could possibly contain contaminants and/or pathogens.

Peacock, Java, Flame, virtually all Taxiphyllum listed for aquarium use, most Vesicularia sp. listed for aquarium use will work depending on placement and relative humidity of the viv. Some may require more misting than others to really thrive.

Sources for these in tissue culture may be: Aquaforest Aquarium, Tropica 1-2 grow, Dennerle. Additionally, most other plants that are tissue cultured for aquariums will also grow well in vivariums.. so there are a LOT of options out there


----------



## kimcmich

The various java/xmas/willow/flame mosses will certainly do well in high humidity vivs. In my experience, however, they do a little too well. They will cover things quickly in a lush carpet - but they tend to keep growing and will swallow-up all details in your viv in a thick blanket and smother smaller plants.

Bright light is important in keeping mosses short and tightly spaced - even "low growing" mosses will stretch upward if they don't get adequate light.

I like a variety of small liverworts that tend to grow horizontally. They are great for low growth but they are a pickier about preferred substrate and adequate light. User Manuran sells the small liverwort I mention in the classifieds from time to time (other users may be offering it too).

There is also an aquatic liverwort, usually sold as "mini Pellia" that needs very moist conditions but grows very nicely on wet wood/rocks and drip walls. It stays very low but doesn't like to dry-out even slightly.


----------



## Merkwood

I've done java moss blended with spaghnum, and that gets bright and fluffy, I loved that moss in the second post, carpet was beautiful


----------



## Damon Ryan

Merkwood said:


> I've done java moss blended with spaghnum, and that gets bright and fluffy, I loved that moss in the second post, carpet was beautiful




Got any pictures of the blended stuff? What is the ratio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merkwood

Damon Ryan said:


> Merkwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done java moss blended with spaghnum, and that gets bright and fluffy, I loved that moss in the second post, carpet was beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pictures of the blended stuff? What is the ratio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'll have to look to see If have any from my old tanks new mix on my current tank hasn't grown in yet, I just put it in. But I usually just do 50/50 on each moss, blend it in a magic bullet or something like that then spread it over the driftwood and within a week or so it grows back green and fluffy, provided it is misted enough, I'll do like 60:40 java to spaghnum if I don't have that much java lol


----------



## aj2barber

Thank you for all the info. I'll look into aquarium mosses.


----------

